# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Rò rỉ thông tin về điện thoại mới N9 của Nokia

## tieudiep

​ 
 *Tin đồn về chiếc điện thoại N9 của Nokia đã rộ lên từ năm ngoái, và đến nay, nhiều nguồn tin lại cho rằng, N9 sẽ chính thức được giới thiệu tại Hội nghị di động thế giới diễn ra vào tháng 2 tới đây. 
*  
 N9 được cho là sẽ sử dụng hệ điều hành MeeGo, vốn đang được sử dụng chủ yếu trên netbook. Hiện nay, chỉ mới có 1 smartphone sử dụng MeeGo đó là Nokia N900. N900 đã được ra mắt từ quí I năm ngoái, và việc giới thiệu sản phẩm thứ 2 sử dụng hệ điều hành MeeGo vào tháng 2 tới đây không làm nhiều người bất ngờ. 
 Thêm vào đó, theo trang mạng Engadget, dẫn lời tạp chí công nghệ Phần Lan Prosessori cho hay N9 sẽ sử dụng vi xử lý Atom của Intel, với tốc độ 1,2 GHz. 
 Theo nguồn tin dấu tên, N9 sẽ được giới thiệu chính thức trong bài phát biểu khai mạc Hội nghị Di động Thế giới 2011 của Stephen Elop, chủ tịch kiêm CEO của tập đoàn Nokia. 
 Chắc chắn, Nokia biết mình cần phải tung ra những sản phẩm mới mẻ hơn để đứng vững trong thị trường smartphone ngày càng khốc liệt. 
 Năm ngoái, Nokia N8, và trước đó là E7 lần lượt được giới thiệu, nhưng cả 2 đều sử dụng hệ điều hành Symbian, được cho là đã quá “già cỗi”. Do vậy, MeeGo được xem là lựa chọn thông minh, có thể mang ấn tượng mới cho người sử dụng, đặc biệt là khi sản phẩm được trang bị vi xử lý tốc độ cao Atom của Intel. 
 Hiện Nokia chưa xác nhận thông tin về N9. Tuy nhiên, mới đây, chính Intel đã “bóng gió” tuyên bố sẽ không bỏ quên thị trường vi xử lý cho smartphone. Nhiều người tin rằng, sự kết hợp giữa Intel và Nokia sẽ dẫn tới sự ra mắt của N9. 
 Mọi thắc mắc sẽ có được câu trả lời khi Hội nghị Di động Thế giới diễn ra vào 15/2 tới đây. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/ro-ri-thong-tin-ve-dien-thoai-moi-n9-cua-nokia.html

----------


## tanphatdoor

woa! nhìn xa xa giống cái lap thu nhỏ quá ta...thiết kế ok lắm ^^

----------

